# U8 monster shrimp



## redvan (Apr 28, 2009)

Howdy,

I came across U8 shrimp at my local wholesaler, WOW, these things are huge and at only 8 to the pound, I immediately thought "I need to stuff these babies..." just 2 or 3 would be a meal.

So, I'm thinking, I can butterfly them and try to place and hold some sort of stuffing in that huge void but it will inevitably fall apart when cooking and/or serving, defeating my efforts!

I could butterfly them then, try to stuff and wrap with bacon - yeah, this'll work well!

Then I though, "I'm on to something here..." so now I'm thinking of some sort of seafood filling with shallots, maybe some crab and a few other items, that I can then pipe into a loosely bacon wrapped butterflied shrimp. I'm thinking I can use a small tube to hold the void open while wrapping and then fill - Now, this is starting to sound good!

Any other suggestions as to what I could do with them? (Be nice now.)

Or any suggestions as to the filling ingredients?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

U8s! Wow!

Only time I've seen 'em that size they were fresh-water prawns, which have a somewhat different flavor profile than shrimp. Not enough to make a difference in any recipes, you understand. But not exactly the same taste.

You can stuff them as you describe, in which case you want to cook them with the prawns on their back and the stuffing pointing upwards. Sort of like a ball of stuffing sitting on a flattened shrimp. Alternatively, use two prawns. Butterfly them. Lay one on its back. Pipe or spoon in the stuffing. Lay a second one, cut side down, over it.

Depending on how you cook them, you may or may not have to bind the "sandwich" with toothpicks or the like. But most of the time that's not necessary.

IMO, a crab based stuffing is ideal for that type of dish.


----------



## redvan (Apr 28, 2009)

KYHeirloomer,

Thanks fo ryour idea.

Do you have any suggestions for a filling?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

On Cook's Country had a good episode on stuffing shrimp. I thought they had some good techniques in the episode. The recipe itself didn't impress me as much as the technique and baking.

Read their step by step column. http://www.cookscountry.com/recipe.asp?recipeids=4857&bdc=58284


----------



## redvan (Apr 28, 2009)

phatch,

Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Butterfly the shrimp, but don't cut all the way thru  Place butterflied surface down, with tail potruding up and over stuffing . this helps hold it in and looks great  and gives the shrimp a flatter surface to sit on. I. use a small ice cream scoop full of stuffing on each before  bringing  tail over.  I sprinlle dash paprika and butter and lemon on top and put in oven in a cassarole dish. Usually 3 to the order.. Stuffing can be whatever you like I use crab and bay scallop, shallot, garlic s&p  mustard and old bay some panko crumbs, parsley  and mayo to bind together, almost like making crabcake.. One of my favorites and customers.. I charge $8.00 per shrimp 24 an order.


----------



## prairiechef (May 22, 2010)

I've used 4-6s quite a bit.

I'd butterfly them, put a small slit in the back, close to the head. I'd pull the tail through the slit, and roast the prawns with an utterly unhealthy amount of butter and seasonings. They'd stand up nicely on a plate, and looked beautiful. A nice sambuca and feta cream with some fresh basil... damn.

But, at nearly $16 a pound...


----------



## redvan (Apr 28, 2009)

chefedb,

Perfect, that's exactly what I was looking for.

A simple tried and true recipe.

Thanks for your suggestion.

Enjoy your retirement.

Redvan.


----------



## redvan (Apr 28, 2009)

PraireChef,

That sounds good for shock and awe at the table.

I'm looking more for a stuffing or filling but thanks for your time anyway.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

chefedb said:


> Butterfly the shrimp, but don't cut all the way thru Place butterflied surface down, with tail potruding up and over stuffing . this helps hold it in and looks great and gives the shrimp a flatter surface to sit on. I. use a small ice cream scoop full of stuffing on each before bringing tail over. I sprinlle dash paprika and butter and lemon on top and put in oven in a cassarole dish. Usually 3 to the order.. Stuffing can be whatever you like I use crab and bay scallop, shallot, garlic s&p mustard and old bay some panko crumbs, parsley and mayo to bind together, almost like making crabcake.. One of my favorites and customers.. I charge $8.00 per shrimp 24 an order.


Good explanation and recipe Chef......................


----------



## redvan (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank Chefs, and others.

My stove will be hot tonight!


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I also use this same stuffing for stuffed lobster tail only I add the cut up raw tail to the stuffing, I use a 6 ounce tail and by the time I finish stuffing it looks real big

For this we get  $34.00     Ah  Palm Beach in the winter $$$. The shrimps can also be stuffed Italian Style add oregano, thyme, basil  and garlic to mix instead of  butter use a garlic butter. You can call it  Monster Stuffed Shrimp "Scampi Style"  Serve each shrimp on top of a small  round of Garlic Bread.


----------



## redvan (Apr 28, 2009)

chefedb,

Thanks, I'm italian by decent so that's perfect.

Unfortunately, my wife had to work late last night so I didn't make them.

Hopefully Staurday will be the feast but now I have a quandry, which stuffing to use! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

redvan said:


> chefedb,
> 
> Thanks, I'm italian by decent so that's perfect.
> 
> ...


Do both, make the first recipe and stuff 1/2 of the shrimp and then add the seasonings and do the other half.


----------



## redvan (Apr 28, 2009)

ChefBillyB,

Fantastic!


----------



## gareth (Feb 3, 2011)

Just a quick one, when we get shrimp that big down here they are generally really salty. Is that the same for you guys?


----------



## redvan (Apr 28, 2009)

Chefedb,

Made the shrimp this weekend, turned out fantastic, they were delicious!

Wife and I were very happy and have decided to try the other recipe (scampi) this weekend.

Thanks again.

Gareth,

I'm not too sure where they came from, I tossed out the package after portioning them out but they aren't salty at all.

Red.


----------

